# Video bearbeiten



## noidea (15. Dezember 2002)

Hallo ihr Photoshop Profis ich hätte mal eine Frage.

Ich will in Photoshop in ein avi Video das ich davor geöffnet habe
bearbeiten. Ich will eine Laserschwertklinge hinmalen. Für jedes Bild einzeln. Aber wenn ich einen Layer über ein Bild mach und da drauf die Klinge male(Paintbrush tool und Glow effekt)dann wird die Klinge automatisch auf jedes andere Bild übertragen aber sie soll ja nur da drauf sein wo ich sie auch drauf male. Ich probier schon die ganze Zeit herum. Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet oder ein Tutorial wisst. Schon mal Danke im Voraaus


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Dezember 2002)

photoshop nix videobearbeitung


----------



## IEN (15. Dezember 2002)

*---*

wie hast du das avi in ps geöffnet?

normalerweise exportiert man den video clip
aus deinem video programm in einen filmstrip
(also tga, png, tiff usw.) die benötigten 
einzelbilder kan man dann in ps einzeln 
nachbearbeiten.

einfacher ist es natürlich direkt in after
effects, combustion, commotion oder welches
compositing programm auch immer zu machen.

.--
ien


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (16. Dezember 2002)

Videoschnitt


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Dezember 2002)

löl - schöner Einfall das. Nur leider gänzlich unmöglich. Closed.

/Kapro


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Closed.
> *


lügner


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Dezember 2002)

Oups.


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Dezember 2002)

könnt ihr euch nicht entscheiden, was hier nu los ist?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

Hallihallo,

natürlich kann man auch mit dem Paket Photoshop AVIs bearbeiten. Allerdings eben nicht mit Photoshop direkt, sondern mit dem Umweg über ImageReady.

Mich hatte es schon etwas gewundert, dass dieser Thread geschlossen wurde. Keine Ahnung, warum.

*Naja, zum Thema: *

Wenn du in ImageReady ein AVI oder nur einen Bereich eines AVI importierst, dann legt ImageReady dir eine Datei mit diversen Ebenen an. Jede Ebene steht einerseits für ein Filmbild, andererseits bleibt aber die Ebenendominanz auch erhalten, d.h. eine Ebene ist auf allen darunterliegenden Ebenen sichtbar.

Dir wird also nichts anderes übrigbleiben, als entweder immer die jeweilige Ebene direkt zu editieren .... oder aber Arbeitsebenen anzulegen, die du vor dem Export wieder reduzierst.

*Einfacher ausgedrückt: *
Bei einem Film liegen die Einzelbilder nebeneinander und werden nacheinander dargestellt.
Bei Photoshop (ImageReady) liegen die importierten Einzelbilder übereinander. Sozusagen ein Stapel von transparenten Folien. Diese Folien werden (normalerweise) alle gleichzeitig angezeigt.

*Lösung: *
Wenn die importierten Szenen nicht allzulang sind, dann versuch mal mit Ebenenordnern zu arbeiten. Das vereinfacht die Arbeit evtl. ein wenig.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich entschuldige mich für's schließen, das wußte ich nämlich auch nicht. Wieder was dazugelernt. Mir kam der Gedanke zu abwegig vor um gründlich drüber nachzudenken.

/Kapro


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Dezember 2002)

imageReady und videobearbeitung, echt komsich wa heutzutage so alles bei photoshop bei ist, jetzt ist das auch noch littlevideoshop :% 

*frage: * wenn ich avis importieren möchte, meckert imageReady das quiktime den codec nicht finden kann, wie kann ich das beheben?

mfg und dankö für die aufklärung


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Ich entschuldige mich für's schließen, das wußte ich nämlich auch nicht. Wieder was dazugelernt. Mir kam der Gedanke zu abwegig vor um gründlich drüber nachzudenken.
> 
> /Kapro *



Hi Kapro,

shit happens. 
Ist nur insofern etwas unangenehm gewesen, weil deine Antwort so definitiv war und man dann nichtmal drauf antworten konnte. Naja, heut fängt ja ne neue Woche an.

winkewinke
lightbox

@smallB:
Für QuickTime den notwendigen Codec installieren, bzw. die aktuelle Version installieren. Wenn es keinen Codec für QuickTime gibt, dann gibts auch keine "Videobearbeitung" über ImageReady.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (16. Dezember 2002)

Man lernt nie aus.
Dass man mit ImageReady Videos bearbeiten kann war mir bis Heute auch gänzlich unbekannt.
However, danke für die Information


----------



## noidea (16. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,
erst mal Danke für eure vielen Antworten. Die hätte ich echt
nicht erwartet. Leider kenn ich mich noch nicht so in Photoshop
aus und weiß auch nicht wie man Ebenenordner anlegt oder wie man
direkt auf eine Ebene draufzeichnet. Könnte des mir irgendeiner 
vielleicht erklären oder wenn jemand ein Tutorial wüsste wäre das natürlich noch besser.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (16. Dezember 2002)

Ebenenordner kannst du mit der kleinen Mappe unten in der Layer Palette anlegen.


----------



## lunix (27. Juli 2003)

hmm, kann ich denn meine nun erstelle Animation auch als AVI wieder exportieren oder krieg ich nur GIFs am Ende raus ?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. Juli 2003)

Imageready speichert die Sache standardmäßig als GIF.
Ob man durch editieren der Dateiendung eine Videodatei erhält kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. (ausprobieren...)

Kleine Anmerkung: Der Thread ist mehr als 7 Monate alt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wenn du QuickTime installiert hast, dann kannst du über "Datei / Original exportieren"
einen QuickTime-Movie mit den unterschiedlichsten auf deinem PC verfügbaren
Codecs exportieren. Allerdings nicht als AVI, sondern eben als MOV.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## lunix (1. August 2003)

thx  hat so geklappt ...


----------

